# LED problem



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I got my LED's that Kevin ordered from RapidLED today with the quick connections and a nano dimmable driver. Was all excited when I got home from work as I started to fool around with the connections and what not.

As I finally got all the connections put in place and plugged in the cord....nothing happened. Ok, so I thought to myself something is wrong and I checked the LED's. Found one of them upside down and corrected it. Plugged it in and....nothing again.

After two hours of trying to figure out a series of four LED's I have yet to figure it out. There seems to be nothing wrong with any of the wiring and the LED's are reading 2.9v per light...so what gives? I thought I might have plugged the whole thing in backwards so I tried the whole series from the opposite end to get the exact same problem....nothing.

The driver says it'll take 3-10 LED's in series so 4 shouldn't be a problem, and it is reading 2.9v so it should be lighting up right?

Any ideas?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Seems that 3 of the 4 are burnt out or not working. There goes 40 bucks that I won't get back...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

That Blows.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you just got it recently, shouldn't you be able to return them or exchange them?
I've been eyeing those kit myself. But since I haven't step into salties, I never order them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've contacted their customer support and still waiting for a response


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If you just got it recently, shouldn't you be able to return them or exchange them?
> I've been eyeing those kit myself. But since I haven't step into salties, I never order them.


I would email them. I have had some ideas for my tank, and they have always communicated with me. Even though they know I am just planning things.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Test them with a digital multimeter that has a "Diode test" function, and if the LED is still working, it will light up ever so slightly, just noticeable enough that you know it works. Just don't do it outside or in a too brightly lit room or else you won't be able to tell.

But from what you described, there should not have been a problem with them. I have used star LED's extensively (from RapidLED and from other places) and the only time they blow is when they get overdriven. Reversing the polarity will NOT damage an LED, I've done it countless times without trouble. If an LED blows from being overdriven, it almost always will brilliantly flash at you with all the energy it can produce for a split second.

Hope that helps.

Let me know how the test goes; I've got a few extra no-name brand 3W Star LED's that I could let go of.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a quick update.

RapidLED has come thru again on their customer service as usual. I sent an email a few days ago explaining what was going on and was asked to send in a picture to they could see what was going on. From what I was told some of the solder joints didn't look proper so they're sending me 4 replacement and a pre-paid postage to send the defective ones back.

I also asked if I could buy 2 more Cool White Quick Connect LED's to give the setup more white than blue and i'm only being charged 5 bucks for the shipping on the whole thing. Awesome customer service from a top notch company.

This is the second time I've purchased something from RapidLED and both times I've had something go wrong (first time was a postal strike) and both times they've gone above and beyond to assist me.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

And it is feedback like this that is the reason I will likely order my uv and actinics from them.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Another (and last) update!
Today I received my replacement shipment of LED's to replace the malfunctioned ones. That was one week of waiting that went by really fast since I wasn't expecting it for a few more days.

During this whole process I decided to go with the full 10 LED's that my driver could take so I ordered 2 more Cool White Quick Change LED's and a few more wires to go with it. Not only did they come with the others, I was only charged $5 for the shipping in total for the whole package. Gotta love customer service like that!

I wanna buy like 20 more LED's just to say "thanks" as you don't get this type of grassroots help anymore.

In closing:
RapidLED by far has the best customer service I've ever encountered and also an amazing product to boot!

Now i'm off to go fool with some LED's


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Great to hear, Dave! Show pics if you can 

I know I have to post up more pics myself- I've been working on my fixture too...

I also tested out a 20W LED for the first time and nearly blinded myself


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Good to hear its all worked out.
If i didnt have Killer looking LEDs already, Id place a Order.

I might still look into full spectrum stuff, But i have to do more research on this


----------



## gtafragger (Jul 27, 2012)

Thats good to hear. I'd recommend getting solderless kits. They are soooo much easier. Great customer service which is always nice. Better than cheap ebay stuff which you can't return!


----------

